# suitable for pacman frog, if not......



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

hi I have a spare 2litr plastic tank(about 20inc wide 40 long) would it be suitable for a pacman frog?? if it is not is they're any type of amphibian it would be ok for like salamanders any other toads frogs etc?


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sam8819 said:


> hi I have a spare 2litr plastic tank(about 20inc wide 40 long) would it be suitable for a pacman frog?? if it is not is they're any type of amphibian it would be ok for like salamanders any other toads frogs etc?


Hi thats plently big enough for pac man, if you get a baby give it hiding places, like plant pot on side ect . Then it wont be so big for it to grow into.


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cheers for the info.Yeah it'll be a baby a sites selling cb14 it's 5cm they say.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sam8819 said:


> Cheers for the info.Yeah it'll be a baby a sites selling cb14 it's 5cm they say.


Aww they are cute when so young, had mine over 2 years now he still looks cute as I fed him locust mainly so he aint that fat :2thumb: and I always dusted his food


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

I know locusts are supposed to be they're staple diet would earth worns(not from the garden but-live food website brought so no disease) be ok why I ask this I'm living at home and while parents are ok with a frog it's the keeping locusts part that freaks them if not worms is there anything else they eat and be healthy on?


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

ZooMed do a powder food that you mix with water and form into small balls.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PubVTk2PP1w

I dont know if this is adequate or not as I have never used it!


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

creepycrawlies said:


> ZooMed do a powder food that you mix with water and form into small balls.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PubVTk2PP1w
> 
> I dont know if this is adequate or not as I have never used it!



thanks!! after some reserch that stuff looks alright there two other companys making similar zoo med "stole" the idea from one of them ones a japanese(i think i know its in that area oof the world anyway) company and can only be found on ebay in uk right now at least to my knowledge anyway and i forget where the other said it was maden the name of it. It has all the releivant vitiamins etc .


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

I dont think pac man frogs will eat anything that dont move, so I wouldnt waste your money. Worms will be fine (yorkshire worms) are good. Mine never ate mice but some give them once every few months ,also morio worms and dubai roaches :2thumb:


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

micky0 said:


> I dont think pac man frogs will eat anything that dont move, so I wouldnt waste your money. Worms will be fine (yorkshire worms) are good. Mine never ate mice but some give them once every few months ,also morio worms and dubai roaches :2thumb:


i'll go with worms then that paste stuff you stick into some tongs and wave in front of them at lot of people when i looked the stuff up in forums said most of theres took it but because it dont move and isnt a live thing its taking that somthing away from them.Zoo meds actual method for using this stuff if waving it dont work is to poke them with it in the face hhmm?


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

The stuff looks alright alot people said theres took it you wave it infront of the mouth in feeding tongs then like all foods they snap at like normal and eat the paste however i'l go with worms then.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Horned frogs will definitely eat food that's not moving. I have had them eat fingers, tongs, and one memorable moment, a set of car keys (it was recovered, no harm to frog, he couldn't swallow!). I have never had a horned frog refuse a pinky before, and those are not moving. Just have to put it on tongs and hold it in front of them. Feeding should really not be an issue with horned frogs


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Athravan said:


> Horned frogs will definitely eat food that's not moving. I have had them eat fingers, tongs, and one memorable moment, a set of car keys (it was recovered, no harm to frog, he couldn't swallow!). I have never had a horned frog refuse a pinky before, and those are not moving. Just have to put it on tongs and hold it in front of them. Feeding should really not be an issue with horned frogs


All Ive known of will only eat live prey or Pinky waved in face yes. Mine however refused point blank to eat mice , tried 3 times over the years and nope:whistling2: . Ive never been bitten and yes my fingers have been moving around right in front of his face (moving soil) I have left locusts in overnight (half dead ones that just lie there) and again he wont even bother unless it moves.


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

One more question how do you get your guy out come cleaning day? You just go for it n scoop him from behind(lol)??


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sam8819 said:


> One more question how do you get your guy out come cleaning day? You just go for it n scoop him from behind(lol)??


What I used to do was take out soil behind him and section him off with piece of cardboard then put it in front of him while I took soil out there. I did thid to ease stress , now he is older he just sits and I work around him touching his bottom when I want him to move. You can ease him into a plastic tub then put a lid on while you clean it out:2thumb: Depends on your frogs personality :lol2:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Can I just enquire .... what's the recommended diet for these PacMan frogs ??

Would earthworms and pinkies / fuzzies provide a healthy diet or do the also needed crickets ??

Also are they purely display or can they be safely handled ??


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zincubus said:


> Can I just enquire .... what's the recommended diet for these PacMan frogs ??
> 
> Would earthworms and pinkies / fuzzies provide a healthy diet or do the also needed crickets ??
> 
> Also are they purely display or can they be safely handled ??


Hi Best diet I found is locust ,worms, snails or large slugs , mice every over month as fatty ( mine wont eat em tho ). Mine hated crickets , funny enough so does my leo :lol2: Dubai roaches too. I have handled but not often , He dont seem to mind being softly touched on his back but best just viewed


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

micky0 said:


> Hi Best diet I found is locust ,worms, snails or large slugs , mice every over month as fatty ( mine wont eat em tho ). Mine hated crickets , funny enough so does my leo :lol2: Dubai roaches too. I have handled but not often , He dont seem to mind being softly touched on his back but best just viewed


Locusts sound scary .... I'd hate to bring a plague of locusts down on our cul-de-sac 

Are they liable to bite incidentally ??


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Zincubus said:


> Locusts sound scary .... I'd hate to bring a plague of locusts down on our cul-de-sac
> 
> Are they liable to bite incidentally ??


Ive never been bitten , I find Crickets to be worse (they stink too) Locusts arnt that bad and I deal with the Adult ones (with wings):gasp:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

All mine eat the pac food but their favourite is lance fish. I also feed worms, dubia roaches occasionally crickets, locusts and mice I've just bought a packet of Hikaria pac attack imported from Japan to try. Mike at Mikes Phat Frogs who breeds pacs prefers the ready prepared foods but not all frogs will eat it.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

blinky71 said:


> All mine eat the pac food but their favourite is lance fish. I also feed worms, dubia roaches occasionally crickets, locusts and mice I've just bought a packet of Hikaria pac attack imported from Japan to try. Mike at Mikes Phat Frogs who breeds pacs prefers the ready prepared foods but not all frogs will eat it.


Is Lance fish the same as Whitebait ??


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

Cheers for all the info n stuff you've been a great help i just found out today the two reptile specialist pet stores when a 30min walk from my house have some ornate,strawberry and green pacmans in also cb14 which should save me £15 on one site and £25 on another delivery charges lol.i found some water conditioner,that pacman food(which i'l use along with worms) on offer so when that stuff arives i'l walk down and get one of the "little" lol fellas.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sam8819 said:


> Cheers for all the info n stuff you've been a great help i just found out today the two reptile specialist pet stores when a 30min walk from my house have some ornate,strawberry and green pacmans in also cb14 which should save me £15 on one site and £25 on another delivery charges lol.i found some water conditioner,that pacman food(which i'l use along with worms) on offer so when that stuff arives i'l walk down and get one of the "little" lol fellas.


Oooh great , make sure you show us all pics :2thumb:


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

Jedediah!


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sam8819 said:


> Jedediah!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/6v2nyfj9h/image


Awww lovely , you will know its male or not when its 3 months as he will call, sounds nice though! Mine did it in bursts of 3 at night. looks not far off 3 month now


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

I didnt know if he was a he or a she so just went with a guy I'll listen out for noises to be sure.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Any update on this PacMan ??

How's it doing , what's it eating ??


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

For others ...

Will they eat little fish ( whitebait ) ?

Can they be handled ( as they are so cute looking ) or ar they basically display animals ?

Is it true that they spend a lot of time just buried ?? ( as that kinda cancels out the display option ) 


Thanks


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> For others ...
> 
> Will they eat little fish ( whitebait ) ?
> 
> ...


They cant be handled for petting no but if you need to remove the frog you can pick them up if done right i use a marigold(rubber glove) thats new and never been used for cleaning thats washed in treated water and left wet when i do need to remove the frog from the tank.

They are buried at least 12 hours aday they are nocturnal only leaving the hole they've made either to look for food if nothings walking by,they rather it did and just stay therelol or if they've pooped in that hole to go make another one.

I cant answer the question about whitebait maybe somebody else can.


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> Any update on this PacMan ??
> 
> How's it doing , what's it eating ??



He's doing fine eating everything i mainly feed him earthworms everyother day but he has eaten zoomed can o crickets(dead cooked crickets i'm not allowed live they freak just about everyone living in the family home) ,he had 2 waxworms but they are fatty i wouldnt advise giving them often.A silkworm farm has just got a new batch back in stock and he loves them to.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Sam8819 said:


> They cant be handled for petting no but if you need to remove the frog you can pick them up if done right i use a marigold(rubber glove) thats new and never been used for cleaning thats washed in treated water and left wet when i do need to remove the frog from the tank.
> 
> They are buried at least 12 hours aday they are nocturnal only leaving the hole they've made either to look for food if nothings walking by,they rather it did and just stay therelol or if they've pooped in that hole to go make another one.
> 
> I cant answer the question about whitebait maybe somebody else can.


Thanks , maybe not for me then ... If I can't handle it I want it to at least be a great display animal .

Thanks !

Mexican Jumping Spider OR a Mantis it is then


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

Zincubus said:


> Thanks , maybe not for me then ... If I can't handle it I want it to at least be a great display animal .
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Mexican Jumping Spider OR a Mantis it is then



When pacman frogs are older and alot fatter it'l bury less deep but if you want somthing to look at most the time and that can be free to handle when you want to without much fuss yes i'd look elsewhere at other things.


----------

